# How to advertise photos?



## ringokid (Jan 12, 2011)

Anywhere to post them to see if people want to purchase them or purchase the rights ? My friend says he has sold many photos but he is full of **** and wont tell me where so i know he is lieing. Where do you guys ? Or do people come to you. I have a few stream shots that all of my friends said they would blow up and put them  on their wall if they could. So just wondering what my chances are.


----------



## KmH (Jan 12, 2011)

You could submit them to a stock agency. If they get accepted, that gives you an idea of their quality.

The only problem is, 85% of all the photos that do sell or are use licensed, have people in them. 
Microstock Agencies &#8211; An Overview for Beginners | Yuri Arcurs
What should I shoot and what sells well? | Yuri Arcurs
Legal ABC for stock photographers | Yuri Arcurs



> Selling is simply _educating people_ about the benefits of doing business with you.


----------



## ringokid (Jan 12, 2011)

I sent my photos to shutterstock well see what they get back to me with


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 28, 2011)

Get in with a local coffee house or something with an artistic vibe.  Tell them 40% or whatever you are comfortable will go to them and see if they bite...  you'll have to frame them but it only takes a couple people who continually buy your images to make some moola


----------

